# I need advice



## David65326 (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a farm pro 2425 tractor and would like to purchase either a brush hog or pull behind mower for my 60 acres of MISSOURI land. I say missouri like that because we grow rocks! could someone please give me some ideas of what type and size I should be looking for. I bought a King Kutter and it was destroyed before I finished my 1st summer


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy David, welcome to the tractor forum.

You might consider raising your cutting higher to clear most of the rocks, and mark the rocks that you cannot clear. You can raise & stabilize your mower cutting height by using 3 point chains. See attachment. This will allow you to lift the mower, but it will only go down to whatever cutting height you choose. 

There's no point in buying a better quality mower, King Kutter makes a reasonable quality mower. I've had a King Kutter mower, and I would buy King Kutter equipment without reservation.

You might consider getting a dozer in to clear rocks.


----------



## David65326 (Nov 21, 2017)

I have used my bucket to clear many many rocks but it seems that they are just replaced with more. I could not afford to have a dozer cover all 60 acres. My concern is getting a mower that will not over tax my tractor while doing a good job. I have an older pull behind mower that does a fair job but it is very heave and Im concerned that it might over tax the tractor


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

David,
An old rule-of-thumb is 5 HP per foot of mower deck width. Your tractor has about 25 HP, so you should be able to handle a 5' cutter. As far as lifting weight goes, the limiting factor is keeping the front end from coming off the ground with the load.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I use this. A tow behind brush hog, 5 ft. I think a tow behind is easier on the tractor. Rocks though will still do a job. Skim your bucket over the surface in front of you to tip you off that there is a rock. I'd set your deck higher too.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

No brush or grass cutter is designed to cut rocks! A Bush Hog brand Razorback model with 'stump jumper' might be the toughest outfit....... 
60 acres and only a small tractor, your ass is going to be in that tractor seat all summer!!! Fence it and get 15 or 20 sheep.


----------

